# Bummis vs prowraps



## NaturalJoy (Nov 19, 2001)

I have always been a big fan of Bummis velcro wraps. I am needing to move up to size medium and am debating shelling out the costs for Bummis, or trying to buy some of those prowraps seconds for a fraction of the cost. Can anyone tell me if there is a huge difference? Is it worth the extra $$ to get the Bummis? I've always been so pleased with them...but I'm buying for twins...so if I can save money and still avoid leaks and blowouts, all the better!

Also, could anyone provide me with the 800# for prowraps seconds?

Thanks!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Okay, I too have pondered this issue









Regarding how well they work . . . Bummis and ProRaps, as far as I'm concerned, both work pretty much the same once you get them on and everything tucked into place. They both hold it in very well.

However, here are the 'lacking' area of both IMO:

*Bummis*

1. If diaper is saturated underneath, it will wick to the leg casings on the thigh. I'm not sure why they didn't make the leg casings the same as the Whisper Pants, but it is a soft poly knit fabric that just soaks up moisture if the diaper is significantly wet.

2. Bummis does not seem to 'expand' to cover as much as the ProRaps.

3. Bummis do not have gussets.

*ProRaps*

1. ProRaps DO NOT HAVE velcro foldbacks . . . which bug me.

2. ProRaps' tabs are a bit wider than I like and it scrapes on Kenny's Buddha belly.

3. ProRaps look dingy fast - the outer material just doesn't hold up (as in - remain looking nice) for the amt. of time Bummis do.

What do I prefer?
Bummis. I wish they had gussets, but they are just the 'hardier' choice for us. Plus, I really like the thinner tabs.


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

Her explanations are great, and I second them. I havn't had the wicking issues though. Maybe if you sprayed them with waterproofing spray?, I don't know.... I also prefer Bummis. Plus, the Medium size range is bigger.

HTH,


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

I far prefer bummis! I too dislike the velcro on proraps; it is harsh and always scratched dd terribly, even tho she has a pretty slim belly. The gussets dug terribly into her thighs, even with a size larger than she needed. I have never ever had a wicking problem with bummis, although I don't usually let her diaper get terribly wet. I also appreciate the laundry tabs. The bummis wraps are extremly trim under clothes; the best I have tried so far with that particular benefit. They are very tough and durable (the super industrial whisper wraps, I mean), and I think in the long run would be the better choice for all the beating they're gonna take with twins. If you can handle a snappi, bummis and alexis pullon nylon pants are wonderful and very inexpensive; I even used the alexis at night once in a pinch and had no leaks, though the diaper was very wet. HTH!


----------



## twirlgirl (Nov 8, 2002)

bummis are our cover of choice and have been for a long time.
I even prefer the "original" style for prefolds. No gussets but the trimmest fit I've ever found.

We have ONE prorap and I'd probably never buy another one for the reasons already mentioned. But I also dont like the gussets on it. They seem too big and are sort of POOFY. I've never gotten a good fit with them.

I'd much rather spend more money on Bummis. I have a few that have been in constant use since Cassidy was in diapers and that was a long time ago


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

I like Bummis better also! Less 'crinkly' :LOL
Amy


----------



## TracyMom2Three (Jul 2, 2003)

I've just ordered 6 Bummis so I can't really say what I like/dislike about them but I did HAVE a couple of proraps and I didn't like them at all.

I didn't like the super scratchy velcro and the velcro on the wings was positioned in a way where they tabs kept tearing up my son's legs. It was awful. Plus..they felt cheap. (JMHO







)

I got some Bummis from Lukes Drawers for a great price


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Of those two, I like the Bummis much better than Prowraps, too. But for the price, I really like the Dappi diaper covers. I know, they aren't very popular around here, but they are very inexpensive. They run a bit small, but I really like the white cotton outer and how they fit so trim and clothes go right over them no problem! Never had a leak with either Bummis or Dappi covers, but I did with Prowraps and Diaperaps.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Overall, Bummis have worked better for us. They will wick, but only if the dipe is super-saturated. My solution has always been just to avoid using them at night. Plus they're so much cuter


----------



## JustineSam&Nina (Apr 1, 2003)

I really love Bummis! However, I just moved up to a medium size, and they're HUGE! It'd be nice if there was something between small & medium.

I used proraps with Nina as a newborn, and the velcro always scratched her little tummy. That's my only experience with proraps.


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

If you don't mind pull-ons Babies R Us has started carrying inexpensive pull-on nylon covers. They look and feel like Bummis but are 3.99 for a pack of 2


----------



## ManiacMama (Jul 20, 2003)

I second the nylon pull ons - I've gone back to these after using Bummis and Proraps and they are fantastic - no leaks even overnight. Of the two wraps, I like the fit of the Bummis better but we had constant leaks with them over the course of 1 1/2 years so I quit using them . I didn't have this problem with the Proraps though I don't like the fit as well.


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

I'll vote for ProRaps and against Bummis. I've tried several models of Bummis, and they've all wicked at the legs. Two of them had separate quality issues that rendered the covers useless after one washing for one and immediately for the other.

I haven't had any problems with my ProRaps looking dingy; in fact, we used fabric paint and stamps on them, and they're some of the cutest in our stash. We hang them to dry and they wear like iron. Close the velcro and wash them in a separate mesh bag to avoid snagging problems in the laundry.


----------



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

I use both: Proraps on Julia and Bummis on Isaac. I actually prefer the Proraps because they don't get stinky as quickly, and I really like the gussets. Plus, they fit Julia perfectly. I use the Bummis on Isaac because I think the prints are cute, but if I had to choose one, I'd go with the Proraps. The Bummis do make great swim diapers since they have the fabricy feeling on the inside rather than the slick PUL like the Proraps. Strange, I don't have any problems with the Proraps looking dingy and believe me, I don't pamper them. They go straight in the washer and the dryer with the diapers. Niether one leaks for me.


----------



## mymommyto4 (May 25, 2003)

I far prefer the Bummis over Prowraps. They stay looking nice forever and really stand up to some abusive washing from me, LOL! Also, I find that with Prowraps I have to do more tucking to get the cpf all inside of the cover, and then I usually still have some sticking out of the top of the thigh area


----------

